# Slicker brush



## Teddy'sdad (Jan 16, 2016)

We are trying to keep Teddy in a "puppy cut", but are finding that tangles, mats and various debris are becoming problematic. I have a steel comb and a CC pin brush. Does anyone recommend a slicker brush for mats and debris?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

How long is Teddy's puppy cut? Others have mentioned mats with a puppy cut but my Sophie, who matted like crazy with her full coat, doesn't mat at all and Karen's Pixel is similar. 

I don't know about others but I use a hierarchy of brushes with Sophie  I start with a softer hair brush, then go over her again with a slicker, then a pin brush and finally comb (if needed). But again at this point I really hardly have to brush her at all. I also was using a detangler spray. 

That picture of Teddy in your avatar kills me! He is SO cute with those light colored eyebrows and fuzzy cuteness!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Teddy'sdad said:


> We are trying to keep Teddy in a "puppy cut", but are finding that tangles, mats and various debris are becoming problematic. I have a steel comb and a CC pin brush. Does anyone recommend a slicker brush for mats and debris?


Yes, I often use a SOFT slicker brush on my girl who is in a puppy cut, and on my "real" puppy. I only occasionally use it on my adult boy in full coat, and on him, I mostly use it to separate and fluff up the hair on his legs and feet.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Universal is the only brand of slicker worth buying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Universal is the only brand of slicker worth buying.


That's the one I mostly use. (which you folks sent home with Kodi as a puppy!  ) But I also LOVE the Les Pooches one I picked up at a show once. It was expensive, but does a REALLY nice job. And it's got a smaller head, so it's easier to get into small spaces. I find it very useful in places like Pixel's arm pits, because she's so petite.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Tom King said:


> Universal is the only brand of slicker worth buying.


I use the Universal slicker on my two everyday before combing. I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

I use universal. Perhaps this artilce would be helpful on the process.


----------

